# i7 9750h  power limit throttling   when msi afterburner runs in the back ground



## Blacknight 889 (Oct 1, 2021)

This problem started 2 weeks ago

did not have this problem before


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 1, 2021)

The MMIO PL1 power limit is set to 45W. That is probably why your CPU is throttling at exactly 45W.

In the TPL window, try checking the MMIO Lock option and press the Apply button. 





That should take care of the MMIO power limits so they do not cause any throttling problems.

While in the TPL window, I recommend setting "Power Limit 4" to 0. In the FIVR window, set both the core and the cache IccMax to the maximum, 255.75. These tricks can help with some types of throttling.

Let me know if this fixes your throttling problem.


----------



## Blacknight 889 (Oct 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The MMIO PL1 power limit is set to 45W. That is probably why your CPU is throttling at exactly 45W.
> 
> In the TPL window, try checking the MMIO Lock option and press the Apply button.
> 
> ...


I followed all of your advice but  the power limit is still at 45 w when afterburner runs in the background

CPU further throttles down to like 30w after power throttle while MSI afterburner running in the background

It's even worst when playing games CPU power throttles at 25 w   and get pl1 in all columns in yellow

In games without afterburner running in the background it also power throttles at 25 w

It's not like I had this problem all along.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 2, 2021)

If this problem just started two weeks ago, do you remember any updates? Windows updates or BIOS updates?

What laptop model do you have? Some manufacturers are using an embedded controller (EC) to force low power limits to the CPU. There is no publicly available documentation that shows what can trigger this type of throttling. This is a popular throttling method used on many Dell laptops but I have also recently heard that Asus is doing this too. If you have a Nvidia GPU, when you start a game and the Nvidia GPU is active, this can trigger the CPU power limit to go way under 45W. This frees up some power for the Nvidia GPU. Manufacturers should include adequate cooling and power adapters rather than using tricks like this to free up some power. 

How about reboot and do not run Afterburner. Just run ThrottleStop and turn on the Log File option. Go play a game for 15 minutes. When done testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post so I can get a better understanding of what is going on.

With the MMIO power limit disabled and with the MSR power limit set appropriately, it looks like the EC power limit is killing performance. There is no software available to fix throttling when it is the EC that has been programmed to do this.


----------



## Blacknight 889 (Oct 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If this problem just started two weeks ago, do you remember any updates? Windows updates or BIOS updates?
> 
> What laptop model do you have? Some manufacturers are using an embedded controller (EC) to force low power limits to the CPU. There is no publicly available documentation that shows what can trigger this type of throttling. This is a popular throttling method used on many Dell laptops but I have also recently heard that Asus is doing this too. If you have a Nvidia GPU, when you start a game and the Nvidia GPU is active, this can trigger the CPU power limit to go way under 45W. This frees up some power for the Nvidia GPU. Manufacturers should include adequate cooling and power adapters rather than using tricks like this to free up some power.
> 
> ...


I have an MSI gf63 9sc

Windows update: many not sure which might have started this problem
Bios update: I might have updated only my  EC firmware 1 month ago.

  log file without  afterburner running  in the background


I do understand the EC that limits my power limit but why is it that I can run benchmarks pass 45 w  when only throttle stop runs in the background?

I have also notice that if I disable  enable hardware control and monitoring in the MSI afterburner  settings , I can surpass the 45 w limit in throttle stop  while it runs in the background


----------



## Blacknight 889 (Oct 2, 2021)

Went and enable  full bios settings and found this


----------

